# Looking for heat transfers suppliers in San Francisco Area



## mlh2008 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi All, I'm new so please excuse this post if it's already been done to death but after spending 2 or 3 hours googling my heart out looking for suppliers of heat press vinyl in the San Francisco Bay area - I officially give up. Can anyone point me to someone in the area who would have white vinyl for workin on black t-shirts ? I've been asked to do a favour for a team that needs the t-shirts urgently.

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Hi-

To my knowledge, I cant find any out here.. 

Actually, you might want to check with product sign supply and see if they have any, although they are pricey you can get stuff by the foot and not yard. (They have a place in San Jose & Sac) 

I'm not sure if signsupply.com (down south) has any, but if they do, they usually have super fast shipping, like I order my stuff and have it within 3 days. (orders over $150 free shipping) 

I think thats it...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's the website for Product Sign Supply that Stephanie mentioned. They have a place in San Jose: Product Sign Supplies


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

Hi Michelle,

I know this is a little late.

Product Sign is definitely a place you want to check out. You can also checkout Group Stahls West out to Phoenix. I believe they will guarantee a Two Day delivery.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Advantage Sign Supply has a warehouse in Fresno. I've always gotten good, quick service from them, and their prices are much more reasonable than Product Sign Supply in San Jose.

By the way....it took me about a year of web searches to find someone "local" to me in the SF East Bay area, so I know your frustration!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's the link for Advantage Sign Supply


----------

